# All in one CS2 update download?



## mudfrog (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi there people,

I'm in the process of upgrading from Adobe CS > CS2 and wanted to know if there was an all in one CS2 suite update file?
I've tried pointing the updates to download to a folder on another local HD which doesn't seem to work. It creates the folders but there just empty 

Reason for asking is it takes forever (like in hour  ) to install CS2 when you have to download the updates each time. This needs doing on about 30 machines and I would like to minimize to time as much as possible.
Could I do something using Apple Remote Desktop perhaps? Not really used it for anything like rolling out software etc.

Any suggestions?

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 23, 2007)

Can you request more install discs from Adobe and allow your users to do some of this work for you?


----------



## mudfrog (Jan 24, 2007)

Haven't got any adobe install disks as such.
Downloaded the installers from there site and have burnt the image files onto a single dvd. I then copy the image files onto the desktop and then run the installer from the first image. This prevents me from having to insert 4 disks into the machine each time. Lazy git.

Don't really think the users could handle doing anything for themselves.
Its a struggle to get them to do anything out of there job description. Considering some of these people have been using macs at work and home for the last 10 years makes me think how they cope when there at home. Shocking.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm amazed that designers can get away with being so snooty! Can't you just say they get the upgrade if they do the install?


----------



## mudfrog (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah good one!  

Oh well looks like I will have to visit each machine and go through the whole installation/updates procedure which will take about 1 hour per machine 

Should only take about a week!


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm amazed what some snooty designers can get away with. I've never worked at a company where I could behave like that! Blows my mind, and sorry you have to do all the work.


----------



## mudfrog (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the sympathy 

I don't get much of that where I work 

Should really get the new version of Apple Remote Desktop and deploy it that way. But need to get my head around creating .pkg files from the adobe installers first. Any ideas?


----------

